

Every Residential Renovation of the Past 10 Years in NYC on One Map - andrewxhill
http://ny.curbed.com/archives/2013/12/04/every_residential_renovation_of_the_past_10_years_on_one_map.php

======
sherril8
A lot of expensive work done around Central Park. Not surprising considering
there is probably a high demand and higher income residents for that area.

~~~
carlosrt
Yeah I saw that too. $80,000 to redo two bathrooms, on Central Park South? I'd
love to find out what $40,000 buys in a bathroom. I'm feeling a little cheap
now. When I redid my 1950's bathroom, my cabinets, fixtures, tile, etc was
only ~$500, from Home Depot.

